# Vorrei



## Otter

Ciao,

What is the difference between 'vorre' and 'vorrei'?

I'm trying to get an e-mail out and trying not to make any more terrible/laughable mistakes in Italian.

Thanks.


----------



## emma1968

Quinn said:
			
		

> Ciao,
> 
> What is the difference between 'vorre' and 'vorrei'?
> 
> I'm trying to get an e-mail out and trying not to make any more terrible/laughable mistakes in Italian.
> 
> Thanks.



"Vorrei "  is the conditional of the verb  "volere".  First singular person 
"Vorre" has no meaning


----------



## Alxmrphi

Are you sure it's not just something that can be taken off a verb conjugation?

Like "vuole" can be "vuol"..

I mean considering this, they both come from the same verb (volere), and they are both 3rd person singular, and one can have the last letter off, and the other one (maybe) can too..

It just seems like maybe "volere" 3rd person singular, has a pattern of being allowed to take it's last letter off in certain tenses..

But I don't know, that is just a speculation.


----------



## Alxmrphi

emma1968 said:
			
		

> "Vorrei "  is the conditional of the verb  "volere".  First singular person
> * "Vorre" has no meaning*


Yet it's in the dictionary?


----------



## Otter

Hi,

This sentence came from a very literate person in Tuscany:

"Vorre dirti tante cose, 
ma non so da dove incominciare."

At one point, I wrote something back, using "vorre" and the same person wrote back

"ERRATA CORRIGE
Vorrei e not Vorre" 

So, I'm confused.  

*Most importantly to me, at this moment*, can someone please help me properly translate, 

"I want to hear your voice.  Will you call me?"

Would it be: 
*vorrei sentire la tua voce.*
*Ti va di chiamarmi?*

*Also, could someone please help me to understand the first quote above. . "vorre dirti. . . . "*

*Thanks.*


----------



## lsp

*Quinn*, it was a typo. *Alex*, it's only in the dictionary because it's in the title of this thread. It isn't actually listed with a definition.


----------



## emma1968

Quinn said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> This sentence came from a very literate person in Tuscany:
> 
> "Vorre dirti tante cose,
> ma non so da dove incominciare."
> 
> At one point, I wrote something back, using "vorre" and the same person wrote back
> 
> "ERRATA CORRIGE
> Vorrei e not Vorre"
> 
> So, I'm confused.
> 
> *Most importantly to me, at this moment*, can someone please help me properly translate,
> 
> "I want to hear your voice.  Will you call me?"
> 
> Would it be:
> *vorrei sentire la tua voce.*
> *Ti va di chiamarmi?*
> 
> *Also, could someone please help me to understand the first quote above. . "vorre dirti. . . . "*
> 
> *Thanks.*



Feel free to believe me or not but "vorre" has no meaning.
Io voglio, tu vuoi, egli vuole, noi vogliamo, voi volete, essi vogliono (indicativo presente)
*Io vorrei, *tu vorresti, vorrebbe, vorremmo, vorreste vorrebbero (condizionale presente)


----------



## europefranc

Quinn said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> This sentence came from a very literate person in Tuscany:
> 
> "Vorre dirti tante cose,
> ma non so da dove incominciare."
> 
> At one point, I wrote something back, using "vorre" and the same person wrote back
> 
> "ERRATA CORRIGE
> Vorrei e not Vorre"
> 
> So, I'm confused.
> 
> *Most importantly to me, at this moment*, can someone please help me properly translate,
> 
> "I want to hear your voice. Will you call me?"
> 
> Would it be:
> *vorrei sentire la tua voce.*
> *Ti va di chiamarmi?*
> 
> *Also, could someone please help me to understand the first quote above. . "vorre dirti. . . . "*
> 
> *Thanks.*


 

To me it's a stronger :
"Voglio sentire la tua voce. Mi chiami?"

"I would like to tell you many things
but I don't know where to begin".


----------



## Otter

Thank you. 

What about my question, "I want to hear your voice. Will you call me?"
*vorrei sentire la tua voce.
Ti va di chiamarmi?*

Please. Thanks/


----------



## Otter

Oh, I think I see. I'm in such a hurry now, I'm half reading these. Let me look again.

OK.  Thanks so much.  I notice I've put two posts, one after the other.  Sorry.  I know that's a mistake but I dont' know how to correct it right now.


----------



## lsp

"Vorre dirti tante cose,  ma non so da dove incominciare."
"I'd like to tell you so many things, but I don't know where to begin."

Your translation: "vorrei sentire la tua voce. Ti va di chiamarmi?" is correct grammatically, but you said "Will you call me?" in the original and "ti va di chiamarmi?" is more like "do you feel like calling me?" "Will you call me?" is "Mi chiami?" and "Please call me," is "Chiamami, per favore."


----------



## Bocconcino

So, I looked in google and I find this world "vorre" and I can only say, that it's a slang. Mayby I'm wrong.


----------



## moodywop

Well, the person who wrote "vorre" then him/herself corrected you when you used it. It was a typo. There is no word spelled "vorre" in Italian.

As for its being in the WR dictionary, listed as an infinitive, it must again be due to a typo. Mike (the administrator) has asked for volunteers who are prepared to revise the dictionary. I also noticed a mistake in the list of phrases: _per volere di _is wrongly translated as _per mancanza di._

_EDIT: Sorry, lots of simultaneous posts. My reply was addressed to Quinn_


----------



## Otter

Hey All,

I used 'vorrei' and 'Mi chiami'

Thanks so much.

Best of Luck to Italy in the World Cup!!


----------



## Donatella

Quinn said:
			
		

> "I want to hear your voice. Will you call me?"
> *vorrei sentire la tua voce.*
> *Ti va di chiamarmi?*


 
Hi,
it sounds: "Ho voglia di sentirti. Mi chiami? (= ti va di chiamarmi?)".

Hope it helps.

Ciao,
Donatella


----------



## emma1968

moodywop said:
			
		

> Well, the person who wrote "vorre" then him/herself corrected you when you used it. It was a typo. There is no word spelled "vorre" in Italian.
> 
> As for its being in the WR dictionary, listed as an infinitive, it must again be due to a typo. Mike (the administrator) has asked for volunteers who are prepared to revise the dictionary. I also noticed a mistake in the list of phrases: _per volere di _is wrongly translated as _per mancanza di._
> 
> _EDIT: Sorry, lots of simultaneous posts. My reply was addressed to Quinn_



Grazie Carlo per essere intervenuto!


----------



## brian

lsp said:
			
		

> "Will you call me?" is "Mi chiami?" and "Please call me," is "Chiamami, per favore."



Perche' "Will you call me?" e' "Mi chiami" (presente, i.e. "Do you call me?") e non "Mi chiamerai?"  E' piu' comune a usare il presente qui?

In inglese si dice, "Where are you going tomorrow?" (azione futuro, ma verbo presente).  E in italiano si dice, "Dove vai domani?"  La stessa cosa.

Ma in inglese si dice, "Are you _going to_ call me tomorrow" invece di "Are you calling me tomorrow," che ha un significato differente.  Perche'?


----------



## lsp

brian8733 said:
			
		

> Perche' "Will you call me?" e' "Mi chiami" (presente, i.e. "Do you call me?") e non "Mi chiamerai?"  *E' piu' comune a usare il presente qui?*...


Yes, exactly. It is very common to use the present tense in this way.


----------



## moodywop

As Lsp pointed out, it is very common to use the present simple with a future sense. 
That doesn't mean you can always use it instead of the future tense (this was discussed in a thread but I can't find it). The present tense usually refers to short-term plans, on-the-spot decisions etc. You can only use the future, for example, in _non ti lascerò mai, un giorno capirai, mi vendicherò, _where there is a longer or vague time-span.

Even with _mi chiami/mi chiamerai? _there is a nuance:

- _Vediamoci in settimana_
_- D'accordo. Mi chiami tu?_

If, on the other hand, I was splitting up with someone, I could say _mi chiamerai di tanto in tanto?_


_PS Lsp, this is yet another usage point which seems to be glossed over in grammar books_


----------



## Asisedice

> Ma in inglese si dice, "Are you _going to_ call me tomorrow" invece di "Are you calling me tomorrow," che ha un significato differente.  Perche'?


Non penso che c'è una diversità.


----------



## lsp

We just use future/present tenses differently.

Classic example in Italian: ci sentiamo domani.


----------



## Alxmrphi

We hear/will hear ourselves tomorrow?


----------



## lsp

Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> We hear/will hear ourselves tomorrow?


We'll talk (to each other/hear from each other) tomorrow.


----------



## Otter

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Feel free to believe me or not but "vorre" has no meaning.
> Io voglio, tu vuoi, egli vuole, noi vogliamo, voi volete, essi vogliono (indicativo presente)
> *Io vorrei, *tu vorresti, vorrebbe, vorremmo, vorreste vorrebbero (condizionale presente)


 
Oh, Gosh.  Now I'm getting really confused.  I thought "hai voglia di vedermi?" trannslated as do you want to see me?  You're saying voglia is a first person singular?  What would "hai voglia de verdermi?" mean in that case?


----------



## GoodNight

Voglia, in this case, is not a verb.
"Aver voglia di fare qualcosa" means "To feel like doing something".
Actually, "Hai voglia di vedermi?" DOES mean "Do you want to see me?".


----------



## Otter

Oh, Thank you, thank you.  

I feel much better now, finding out the question I answered actually asked what I thought it did.


----------



## GoodNight

So you mean... "I feel much better now, finding out I was right" =)
That was funny ^^


----------



## Otter

yes, exactly


----------



## enor

"Voglia", in this case, translates to the English "will" or "desire". Ergo: "Do you have the will to see me tomorrow".


----------



## Otter

enor said:
			
		

> "Voglia", in this case, translates to the English "will" or "desire". Ergo: "Do you have the will to see me tomorrow".


 
Thanks.  Where does 'tomorrow' come in?


----------



## GoodNight

It shouldn't be there


----------



## enor

No, absolutely right. I have no idea where the "tomorrow" came from


----------



## Alxmrphi

I had a lot of trouble with "volgia" till Jana pointed out that it was a noun, which cleared everything up!


----------



## Otter

It 's a NOUN???  That never occurred to me. 

Thank you.


----------



## Alxmrphi

But see, it makes it easier to understand, to use avere with it, well at least for me.


----------



## Otter

Absolutely.  Thank you, Alex.  Thank you, Jana. . . . . (and everyone else).


----------



## brian

I think of it like this:

aver voglia di ___ = to have want of ___


In older English it was more common to say "I have want of this" or "There is much want of that."  We still retain this phrasing when we say "There is a lack of this" or "need of/for that."  Way back when, "want," "lack," and "need" were all practically synonymous in this sense.

I suppose Italian has better retained the syntax of that idea, though now it has taken on more of the idea of "I feel like having" or "I could go for a..." instead of literally needing/lacking.


Brian


----------



## Alxmrphi

So.. aver voglia di, is not "I have want", it's more like "I feel like having"..
So from the nicest to the least nicest, or polite I should say, is this..

Vorrei una tazza di caffè.
Ho voglia di una tazza di caffè.
Voglio una tazza di caffè.

?


----------



## Elisa68

Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> So.. aver voglia di, is not "I have want", it's more like "I feel like having"..
> So from the nicest to the least nicest, or polite I should say, is this..
> 
> Vorrei una tazza di caffè.
> Ho voglia di una tazza di caffè.
> Voglio una tazza di caffè.
> 
> ?


Perfect!


----------

